# smoker builds & projects show them off



## clint smokewood (Jan 25, 2016)

Here are some pictures  my reverse flow  smoker cooker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]   its a reverse flow but need some ideas on baffle plate  i would like to see other builds if you gottem postem


----------



## clint smokewood (Jan 25, 2016)

20160124_171121.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Jan 25, 2016


----------



## clint smokewood (Jan 25, 2016)

20160124_171107.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Jan 25, 2016


----------



## clint smokewood (Jan 25, 2016)

20160124_133332.jpeg



__ clint smokewood
__ Jan 25, 2016


----------



## clint smokewood (Jan 25, 2016)

20160124_133207.jpeg



__ clint smokewood
__ Jan 25, 2016


----------



## clint smokewood (Jan 25, 2016)

20160124_133307.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Jan 25, 2016


----------



## clint smokewood (Jan 25, 2016)

20160123_115236.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Jan 25, 2016


----------



## clint smokewood (Jan 25, 2016)

Screenshot_2016-01-22-17-01-43



__ clint smokewood
__ Jan 25, 2016


----------



## clint smokewood (Jan 25, 2016)

20160117_120027.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Jan 25, 2016


----------



## clint smokewood (Jan 25, 2016)

20160124_171121.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Jan 25, 2016


----------



## clint smokewood (Jan 26, 2016)

20160120_175345.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Jan 26, 2016





 here is  agrille i built out of some junk laying around  works pretty good


----------



## clint smokewood (Jan 26, 2016)

20160110_193557.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Jan 26, 2016





here is another pit i built


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 26, 2016)

There are so many different DIY builds here, it's fun to see all the different approaches people take.


----------



## clint smokewood (Jan 27, 2016)

Its allways  an adventure  building and using something  different


----------



## clint smokewood (Jan 27, 2016)

Im hoping  it maintains  heat really  well and and wood burns really slow


----------



## clint smokewood (Feb 3, 2016)

Well update finally got smoker on trailer looking like a smoker yrailer needs paint a hot plate on fireboe and some odds and ends. In a couple weeks 













20160131_134813.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Feb 3, 2016


----------



## clint smokewood (Feb 3, 2016)

20160131_134519.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Feb 3, 2016


----------



## clint smokewood (Feb 3, 2016)

20160131_134546.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Feb 3, 2016


----------



## clint smokewood (Feb 3, 2016)

20160131_134616.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Feb 3, 2016


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 4, 2016)

Clint really nice job! How does it cook for you?


----------



## mp4s (Feb 4, 2016)

Here's what mine looks like now.  I'll be adding a shelf and then it should be ready for paint.


----------



## clint smokewood (Feb 4, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Clint really nice job! How does it cook for you?


 ran it sunday for about 5 hrs on one load of wood at about  270 degrees  stayed steady with no problems


----------



## clint smokewood (Feb 8, 2016)

IMG_20160208_095001.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Feb 8, 2016





Loaded down and cooking  good


----------



## gearjammer (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks like a fine smoker to me.

Keep on smokin'                    Ed


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 10, 2016)

IMG_0686.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Dec 31, 2015






This is my Mini Weber Smoky Mountain Smoker which I built last year...Great little smoker but not quite as intricate as those above.

Smoke on Guys!

John


----------



## gary s (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice 

Gary


----------



## clint smokewood (Feb 14, 2016)

Update on build got painted  finally  finished  up. 













20160213_160820.jpg



__ clint smokewood
__ Feb 14, 2016


----------

